# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  "Shqiptaret per shqiptaret"

## Akuamarini

ne News24 - 26 tetorHistoria e familjes Mera, aty ku gëlon skamja e sëmundja




Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Oct 26, 2018
"Shqiptaret per shqiptaret" ne News24 - 26 tetor, 2018

Shqiptarët për shqiptarët u sinjalizuan për rastin familjes Mera në fshatin e largët Urxallë të Burrelit.  Fshati ndodhet 24 kilometra larg qytetit të Burrelit dhe kufizohet nga fshatrat Dukagjin, Macukëll, Barbullej dhe Shtjefën.  Teksa i largohemi qytetit, shtëpitë sa vijnë e rrallohen dhe rruga fillon të vështirësohet derisa ndërpritet dhe do të na duhet të ecim në këmbë. Urxalla ka pasur rreth 120 shtëpi, ndërsa sot kanë mbetur vetëm 30, larg njëra-tjetrës. Banorët janë larguar masivisht, fshati pothuajse është i  braktisur.  Një periferi e cila nuk të ofron asgjë. Nuk ka drita, nuk ka ujë dhe nuk ka as rrugë. Harresa dhe monotonia është vrasëse edhe për ato pak banorë që kanë mbetur. U ndalëm tek një shtëpi, nën ҫatinë e së cilës, frymojnë jetë, jetë të cilat do të donin të mos kishin ekzistuar.  Aty mësuam historinë e pazakontë të një familjeje, mundimin dhe sfilitjen prej dy dekadash., 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Djemtë në Urxallë: Shokët na tallin, na shajnë... Rrimë mbyllur, kemi turp të dalim


Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Oct 26, 2018
"Shqiptaret per shqiptaret ne News24 - 26 tetor, 2018

Sikur mos tu mjaftonte skamja, sëmundjet e trashëguara, babai që mezi ecën, djemtë e familjes Ergesti dhe Jurgeni thonë se tallën, shahen dhe tregon me gisht nga shokët. Të dy janë fëmijë të zgjuar dhe e kuptojnë kur dikush kërkon ti talle apo ti vërë në lojë. Është një fenomen  shumë i shëmtuar që i lëndon dhe i bën që mos të dalin nga banesa gërmadhë. Rrinë brenda dhe lexojnë libra. Talljet, sharjet nuk i tolerojnë dhe as i durojnë dot  Më thonë shokët dil jashtë, më shajnë më tallin, nxehem keq ndonjëherë më ta. Prandaj asnjë shok, skam se di çfarë të bëj veç të vras veten thotë Jurgeni.

----------


## Akuamarini

Urxallë/Gruaja lan shtigjet me lotë: Jetoj se nuk vdes dot!

Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Oct 26, 2018
"Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret" ne News24 - 26 tetor, 2018

Ajo ecën, vetëm ecën, e dhimbjen nuk ka kujt ttia tregojë. Ҫdo ditë Lumja bën kilometra të tëra me këmbë.  Ecën dhe rrugët i lan me lot, pasi jeta e saj ka arritur në kufijtë e së pamundurës. Veten e saj e ka harruar, ajo duhet të kujdeset për familjen e saj, e duket se nuk po ia del dot. Lotët e dëshpërimit shpërthejnë sapo e pyet se ҫfarë e mundon më tepër, pasi vuajtjet e saj nuk kanë të sosur e nuk di kë të tregojë më parë. Kur vijnë fëmijët në shtëpi çfarë tu jap të hanë fëmijët, janë adoleshentë, a nuk është gjynaf që mbajnë barkun me dorë se nuk kanë çfarë të hanë .

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqiptarët për Shqiptarët, Emisioni 24  26 tetor, 2018  (I plotë)

Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Oct 27, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqiptarët për Shqiptarët, Emisioni 25  2 nëntor, 2018  (I plotë)

Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Nov 2, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Tani sjeni vetëm/ Elvisi sjell shpresën në familjen Mera
Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Nov 2, 2018
Kur të premten e kaluar në ekranin e News 24 u trajtua rasti i familjes Mera në Urxallë të Burrelit, shumë shqiptarë u përlotën me historinë  e tyre. Ngashërimet e gruas së gjorë, sëmundjet e trashëguara të fëmijëve dhe të kryefamiljarit prekën shumëkënd mbrëmjen e së premtes. 
Elvis Naçi bëri thirrje nga studio që shqiptarët të vinin dorën në zemër dhe ti ndihmonin. Situata e tyre ishte urgjente.

----------


## Akuamarini

Si ndryshoi jeta e familjes Mera?! Supriza, emocione dhe rasti i familjes Ademi në Kosove

Elvis Naçi
Publicerades den 8 nov. 2018
#ShqiptaretperShqiptaret #familjaMera #ElvisNaci

----------


## Akuamarini

Gjesti human i gazetares në Shkup, shpëton familjen nga rruga


Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Nov 9, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqiptarët për Shqiptarët, Emisioni 27  16 nëntor, 2018  (I plotë)

Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Publicerades den 16 nov. 2018
Kryeministri Edi Rama ka qenë sonte në studion e emisionit Shqiptarët për shqiptarët më News24 ku ka folur pikërisht për fenomenin e bixhozit dhe nismën e qeverisë për ti vënë kyçin në 31 dhjetor të këtij viti. Emisioni u ndal pikërisht në këtë plagë të shoqërisë.

Njeriu që i tha JO bixhozit në Shqipëri foli në studio hapur dhe jashtë debateve politike ku tha ndër të tjera arsyet se si vendosi për të mbyllur përfundimisht lojërat e fatit dhe bastet. Kryeministri e nisi me një batutë me tu akomoduar në studio: Shyqyr që në këtë studio nuk të bërtasin ata që të ftojnë.
Faleminderit për ftesën, pashë në prapaskenë historinë për varësinë e bixhozit, zbatimi i ligjit është një sfidë e jashtëzakonshme. Bixhozi ishte i paligjshëm edhe në periudhën e komunizmit dhe dënohej me burg. Në 1989 ishin 200 raste te paligjshme, tha Rama.
Sakaq Elvis Naçi u shpreh se me vendimin për mbylljen e basteve, kryeministri ka bërë gjënë më të mirë dhe po godet në rrënjë një plagë dhe një ves që shqiptarët po i shkatërron dita-ditës.

Rama tha se bixhozi rrënon familjet por se sërish u përball me reagimin e shumë njerëzve që nuk e donin.

Këtu ndalimi i aktivitetit që siç e tha Elvisi është shumë i përhapur është i lidhur me burimet kriminale të financimit. Unë e kam deklaruar këtë sfidë qysh në ditën e fitores së zgjedhjeve, e kam deklaruar me bindje të plotë që kjo i ka të gjithë të këqijat. Rrënon familjet, prindërit shkatërrohen, ajo që kam parë pasi bëra këtë deklarate, ishte reagimi i parë i njerëzve që nuk e donin këtë gjë. Hyjmë në një beteje për të luftuar pjesën informale, tha kreu i qeverisë.

Ai u shpreh më tej se ishte një industri e mbështetur politikisht.

Një nga momentet e mia të këqija si drejtues i shumicës ishte kur mbeta vetëm me Erion Braçen për të bërë një kompromis për ta shtyrë ketë. Fuqia e lobeve nuk është e vogël, kudo në bote është e fuqishme. U  vendos të shtyhet për 31 dhjetorin e këtij viti. Kjo e basteve mori super xhiro. Ishim në Dibër në një mbledhje qeverie. Ishte një proteste që më urojnë mua mirëpritjen nga opozita. Më thonë shoqëruesit dalim nga rruga tjetër, ishte rruge 150 metra. Kishte rreth 20 lokale nga të dyja anët. 90% ishin baste, kazino, bingo, komplet rruga thashë: kjo është çmenduri duhet të ndalojë. Kur e shef atë pamjen këtu 68% e njerëzve e fillojnë 10 deri ne 15 vjeç, ikin nga shkolla dhe luajnë bixhoz, rrëfeu kryeministri.

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqiptarët për Shqiptarët, Emisioni 28  23 nëntor, 2018  (I plotë)



Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Publicuar 23 nov. 2018
Historia e Musait ka prekur shumëkënd, jo vetëm në Shqipëri por edhe jashtë saj. Futbollisti i Kombëtares, mbrojtësi i djathtë, Elseid Hysaj ka treguar që ka zemër të madhe pasi është solidarizuar me adoleshentin jo vetëm në rrjetet sociale por edhe ka kontribuar në shumë monetare për Musain. Në një lidhje direkte në Skype futbollisti ynë i cili tashmë luan me ekipin italian të Napolit tha se fotografia e djalit e kishte prekur shumë. Pashë foton që kishte publikuar Sidritin, shkova ta takoja vetë, -tha futbollisti.
Mesazhi për Musain është se të gjithë duhet të qëndrojmë bashkë, besoj se do ja dalim të gjithë. Paratë nuk të japin lumturinë. Dëshiroj që edhe nëna e tij të buzëqeshi përsëri tha shkodrani. Sidriti deklaroi unë e di që Elseidi pyeti nënën e Musait sa është nevoja për tiu ndihmuar. Dua të kontribuoj për rehabilitimin e tij hap pas hapi.

Futbollisti shkodran tha se do ta ndihmonte bashkëqytetarin e tij falënderoj gjithë personat që po i qëndrojnë djalit afër në spital.

----------


## Akuamarini

Elvisi i dhuron shtëpi Dilores Kush fal gjak shqiptari ne e nderojmë!


Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
 23 nov. 2018
Elvisi dhe Sidriti kanë takuar Diloren dhe familjen e saj. Elvis Naçi është prekur nga forca e kësaj gruaje që rrit e vetme në kushte shumë të vështira tre fëmijët e saj. Elvisi i kërkon Dilores ta shoqërojë për të parë shtëpinë e re. Është një befasi. Dilorja sapo hap derën shikon një ambient tejet të bukur dhe komod për të jetuar.

Ua çfarë surprize, më duket e pabesueshme. Nuk e kam pritur kurrë këtë. Mu ngroh shpirti, prisja që banesa të ishte e suvatuar. Kjo shtëpi ishte e rrënuar, çatia ishte duke rënë, edhe korrentin e kisha nëpër këmbë, kam qenë në rrezik, qaja çdo ditë për fëmijët thotë ajo e emocionuar duke pare shtëpinë e saj.

----------


## loni-loni

Do t,ja kendojne  KENGEN QYQES edhe kesaj nisme (emisioni),,,,,,  ashtu sikurse bane edhe me festivalin folklorik te Gjirokastres qe fillimisht e zbriten ne Berat dhe me vone e degraduan komplet
Nuk shikohet mire ne  sirin e nderkombetareve

----------


## Akuamarini

Elvis Naçi , rrugëtimi i tij drejt bamirësisë!
Elvis Naçi
Published on Dec 13, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret emisioni [30] i plotë - 07 Dhjetor 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Të gjithë bashkë u kthyem buzëqeshjen, shtëpi e re për familjen që jetonte në çadër
Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Dec 7, 2018
Kjo është një tjetër shtëpi e ngritur nga themelet në emisionin e shqiptarëve. Vajzat nuk i kanë mbajtur dot lotët e lumturisë. Është ajo që kanë dëshiruar me shpirt. Një shtëpi të bukur, tashmë kanë dhomën e tyre të ngrohtë më të gjitha kushtet për të studiuar pasi në çadër nuk mundeshin dhe shfrytëzonin rrezet e Diellit për të bërë detyrat. As kryefamiljari nuk e beson atë që shikon. I duket e pabesueshme. Banesa e mobiluar me gusto, është e rehatshme. E falënderoj administartorin Marsel Brakën, që erdhi me puntorët dhe ndërtoi shtëpinë, asnjë nuk vinte prej Durrësit për ta bërë këtë shtëpi thotë plot mirënjohje Flamuri.U është kthyer buzëqeshja brenda shtëpisë së re, vajzat nuk i mbajnë dot lotët kur shikojnë dhomën e tyre. 
 Kemi qenë një vit vetëm me qiellin sipër. Sot ne nisim një jetë të re, më duket sikur linda edhe njëherë shprehet Flamuri. Falenderoj Elvisin, Sidritin, Ilir Hoxhollin dhe Mareselin, faleminderit gjithë emisioni i shqiptarëve thotë Nexhmija duke lotuar. 
Të gjithë i kanë sytë tek ju, nuk ka ndihmë më të bukur sesa zemrat e bashkuara të shqiptarëve e mbyll Sidriti

----------


## Akuamarini

Të torturuara nga serbet në jetimore, vajzat behën me shtëpi

Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
14 dec. 2018
Historia e dy vajzave jetime, që u adoptuan pastaj mbetën në mes të katër rrugëve preku çdo zemër që dëgjoi historinë e tyre. Edhe pse në moshë madhorë, makthet dhe traumat që kanë kaluar pas keqtrajtimit nga mësueset serbe edhe sot u prishin gjumin. Solidarizimi nuk mungoi. Elvisi dhe Fatma shkuan i takuan për tu thënë fjalë të ngrohta. Shpresojmë që ato ditë të vështira ti përkasin së kaluarës. Ato që i bëjnë keq shqiptareve, u mbetet edhe turpi. Sot ka ardhur dita që të jemi bashkë, ditët e vështira do kthehen në ditë të lumtura. Dielli në mëngjes shndërrit. Eja të shkojmë bashkë diku u thotë Elvisi vajzave. Është Fatma Naçi ajo që i dorëzon çelsin e apratamentit Kemi një surprizë për ju
Vetëm para një ditë ato ishin në rrugë, sot Albina dhe Dafina kanë shtëpinë e re. Një apartament i mobiluar, i bollshëm dhe komod, dhuruar më shumë dashuri nga Shqiptarët për Shqiptarët.
Nuk munguan lotët nga emocionet  më duket e pabesueshme, është një mrekulli, kjo u realizua kaq shpejtë thotë Merita, gruaja që i ka ndihmuar vajzat me strehim kur mbeten mes katër rrugëve.
Këngëtarja e njohur e muzikës popullore në Kosovë Shyhrete Behluli u bëri një surprizë të këndshme vajzave duke i vizituar në banesën e tyre të re. Artistja u solli edhe disa dhurata simbolike duke shprehur solidaritet me vajzat.  Ju do të keni një jetë të lumtur tani e tutje, do ti harroni dramat që keni kaluar. Unë e admiroj këtë emision të tillë. Shikoj njerëzit sa humanë janë dhe sa e shtrijnë dorën. Të falënderoj nga zemra dhe ju, lum ju që jeni kështu iu drejtua Shyhrete Behluli, Elvis Naçit. Dy vajzat Dafina dhe Albina më në fund kanë buzëqeshur.

----------


## Akuamarini

Ditë të bardha,shtëpi e re nga themelet për Admirin e verbër


Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Dec 21, 2018
Më në fund ditë të bardha për Admirin dhe nënën e tij të moshuar.  Sezonin e kaluar Elvis Naçi i premtoi Admirit kur shkoi ta takonte në banesën e vjetër se së shpejti do niste puna për ndërtimin e një banese të re nga themelet.

Gjatë javës, Elvisi dhe Sidriti i bën një surprizë të bukur familjes por ata vijnë tashmë me çelsat në dorë, siç kishin premtuar.

----------


## Akuamarini

Familja Ademi bëhet me shtëpi të re, surpriza e gjermanit me plis


Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Dec 21, 2018
Elvis Naçi udhëtoi drejt fshatit Dobratin të Kosovës. Këtu banon familja Ademi. Ardhja e Elvisit ka një qëllim. Inagurimin e banesës se te, të premtuar afër festave të nëntorit.

Në një atmosferë të gëzueshme familja u fut në banesën e re. Isufi, kryefamiljari kishte më shumë shpresë sesa buxhet për ta ndërtuar atë.

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqiptarët për Shqiptarët, Emisioni 32  21 dhjetor, 2018  (I plotë)




Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
Published on Dec 21, 2018

----------


## Akuamarini

Shqiptarët për Shqiptarët, Emisioni 34  15 shkurt, 2019  (I plotë)

Shqiptaret per Shqiptaret
 Feb 16, 2019

----------

